# [linuxtop] equivalant Genntoo ? [Resolu]

## 404_crazy

Bonjour,

dans le cadre d'un déploiment de bornes d'acces internet nous devons tester le linutop comme je trouve son prix elevé (300€) et que xubuntu n'est pas a notre gout je voulait s'avoir si avec une bonne gentoo on pouvait avoir les meme fonctions 

merci d'avance

pour plus d'info sur linutop ici :http://www.linutop.com/linutop2/index.fr.htmlLast edited by 404_crazy on Mon Jun 23, 2008 6:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

On peut TOUT faire avec Gentoo, touuuuut  :Smile: 

Après, il faudrait nous expliquer une peu plus ce que "vous" voulez faire, mais je te renvois à la définition de Gentoo en tant que meta-distribution. Que tu désires faire une mini-distro à partir de Gentoo pour un matos spécifique ou bien simplement un "master" déployable rapidement, tout il est possible.

----------

## anigel

Il n'y a rien de bien exceptionnel dans la config que tu nous présente : une gentoo, ou n'importe quelle autre distrib, installée sur un DoC dans un boitier mini, avec une pré-configuration d'un compte usager, un auto-login, et une restauration de la pré-conf à chaque login, et ça doit suffire ?

----------

## 404_crazy

Oui est il faudrait aussi la restauration sur clef usb qui est bien pratique car tout le tech. ne connaissent pas linux.

----------

## anigel

Si la personne qui doit intervenir sur le produit ne connait pas Linux, à mon avis tu vas droit dans le mur : confierais-tu ta voiture à ton boucher en espérant de bons résultats ?

----------

## ghoti

@anigel: Un boucher arrive à de très bons résultats avec une voiture et même plus rapidement qu'avec un hachoir !  :Mr. Green: 

Oui, oui,   :Arrow:  []

----------

## zyprexa

A mon sens, une debian stable serait plus adaptée.

La configuration est en principe peu sujette aux mises à jour, les paquets ont été testés sur une période bien plus longue (et sont moins "bleeding-edge"). Les bornes d'accès sont souvent limitiées côté puissance, ce qui handicape également gentoo.

Personnellement, je me suis pris une de ces petites machines de chez northec (le microclient jr) pour en faire un routeur et j'en suis assez satisfait. 

Ils proposent des versions plus musclées et plus complètes pour un prix qui reste inférieur au linutop. Ils proposent également de petites adaptations : rs232, davantage de ram, module wifi, disque dur (certaines options s'excluent mutuellement).

Les modèles de cette gamme bootent soit sur un disque dur (en option) soit sur une carte mémoire flash (reconnue comme disque dur).

Le modèle que j'ai commandé ici

Le modèle de la gamme supérieure là

Maintenant, il faut voir si ça peut te convenir ^^

Ca vient d'hong-kong. A l'époque ça avait pris quelques temps à arriver, sans parler de la bonne surprise des douanes.

Après tout dépend comment tu trafiquotes ton bidule, il doit être possible de monter le système de fichiers en lecture seule et de prévoir un genre de clé usb bootable qui permettrait de restaurer / installer le système automatiquement.

----------

## lesourbe

si on choisit gentoo faut voir a cross-compiler.

plus compliqué, mais le résultat sera toujours meilleur.

----------

## kwenspc

 *lesourbe wrote:*   

> si on choisit gentoo faut voir a cross-compiler.
> 
> plus compliqué, mais le résultat sera toujours meilleur.

 

Pas besoin de cross-compiler, le cpu est un x86 compatible donc suffit de compiler la gentoo dans un environnement chrooté i686 sur un hôte autre que la cible (un desktop, un laptop ...)

----------

## 404_crazy

 *Quote:*   

> Si la personne qui doit intervenir sur le produit ne connait pas Linux, à mon avis tu vas droit dans le mur : confierais-tu ta voiture à ton boucher en espérant de bons résultats

 

 -_-' c'est pour ca que le clef usb bootable qui reinstale automatiquement reste tres pratique.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La configuration est en principe peu sujette aux mises à jour, les paquets ont été testés sur une période bien plus longue (et sont moins "bleeding-edge"). Les bornes d'accès sont souvent limitiées côté puissance, ce qui handicape également gentoo. 

 

Oui mais si je fait un script pour les M.A.J. et pour le reboot toute les nuits ca devrait passé ensuite pour la puissance si la solution de la gentoo est choisie les bornes seront des P.C. classic.

pour l'installation automatique via usb et la restauration des parametres par default comment faut-il procedé ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui mais si je fait un script pour les M.A.J. et pour le reboot toute les nuits ca devrait passé 

 

Eeeeeh non. Ton linuxtop il a une carte flash comme disque dur, et ce type de carte ne supporte pas l'écriture agressive. Il y a un cycle d'écriture limité et avec des maj gentoo tu vas vite y arriver car quand tu emerges un paquet le disque est très sollicité (à moins d'avoir beaucoup de ram et de tout faire en ram mais là c'est pas le cas). 

Si tu tiens vraiment à Gentoo le mieux c'est la création de la base dans un environnement chrooté sur un desktop, et une synchro de l'install de temps à autres (en virant tout le superflu au passage: headers, gcc, arbre portage...)

----------

## anigel

On en arrive donc à la conclusion que pour utiliser Gentoo sur ces bornes, il va devoir supprimer tout ce qui fait de Gentoo ce qu'elle est. La solution de Debian me semble du coup nettement meilleure  :Wink: .

----------

## zyprexa

C'est sûr que c'est un peu poresque de claquer un gcc et un arbre portage sur une petite flash   :Laughing: 

 *404_crazy wrote:*   

> pour l'installation automatique via usb et la restauration des parametres par default comment faut-il procedé ?

 

Pour avoir testé quelques distribs sur clés usb, celles qui à mon sens sortent du lot sont la slax et la dsl: toutes deux sont très facilement modulables, ultra-légères et bootent sur beaucoup de machines (cela n'a rien d'universel hélas !).

La meilleure approche à mon avis est encore de faire un ghost à l'aide de dd : si la carte devait cramer on restaure alors tout directement, mbr comprise.

Il s'agit alors de partir d'une version minimaliste de l'une de ces distribs live, et l'installer sur une clé avec suffisamment d'espace, puis d'écrire un script qui fait ce qu'on demande.

Le script le plus basique serait celui qui écrit directement l'image-disque sur la flash au démarrage sans poser de questions. Dans le cas où cette opération échoue, un message simple demanderait de changer la carte flash et de redémarrer en gardant la clé-usb branchée.

Je ne suis absolument pas un bash guru. Toute critique est évidemment bienvenue.  :Smile: 

```
#!/bin/bash

#Chemin d'accès de l'image-disque

BAK="/KioskBak.img"

#Fichier bloc de la carte flash

DEV="/dev/sda"

DD="/bin/dd"

if ($DD if=$BAK of=DEV) 

then echo "système restauré, vous pouvez redémarrer le système et retirer la clé"

else echo "la carte flash semble endommagée, veuillez la remplacer et relancer la procédure de restauration"
```

On peut aussi imaginer quelque chose de moins barbare qui parlementerait avec fsck en premier lieu.

Si ça peut en intéresser, je peux essayer de faire un howto complet avec debootstrap, chroot etc.

Ceci peut te donner des pistes pour verrouiller firefox.

----------

## 404_crazy

Merci a tous pour vos reponses tres rapide (comme d'abitude ici) 

alore je pense donc que je vais partire d'une distribution (pas encore definie) la configuré pour restreindre les applis a la navigation web, open office, et du vlc puis un script qui met la configuration user par defaut a chaque demarage . pour l'installation via l'usb j'aime bien la methode de ghost proposé par zyprexa (d'ailleur je veux bien le howto   :Razz:  ) 

Pour la distribution j'aime bien le gentoo car je mis suis habitué, pour son forum reactif, pour son portage exelent, pour ca personalisation infinie mais c'est vrais que de compiler toute les M.A.J. va etre plutot long car les machine ne seront pas surpuissantes.

----------

